# a couple more jupiter 2 diorama scenes



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here are a couple more


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool! What size is the ship?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking good!! 
The War of the Robots, take 2.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

that one is the 16.5 inch i am also making a flight console, the lights blink just like in the show, i just need to make a housing for it i will post a couple of pics of that in a few minutes
Bert


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

looks awesome


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

16.5 inch, my 24 inch is the one with the landing gear down


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lookin' really good ! 
hb


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

beck said:


> lookin' really good !
> hb


 thanks, i want to build more, someday a 4 footer !!!!


----------

